# Do you know anything about the Viking 33-10



## Bricore (Sep 8, 2007)

I just picked up a Viking 33-10 (not the Viking 3310.) The lady I got it from said it was a commerical unit (we got it running last night and boy does it go fast and it seem like a really strong machine. I have not sewed anything on it just yet though.)

I'd love to learn more about them but I can't seem to find much online.

Thanks in advance,

Dora Renee' Wilkerson


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

oops....sorry....I thought that was a football game score in your title.


----------



## Bricore (Sep 8, 2007)

lol...no, but if it was I'd bet I'd fine more information on that then I have so far on this machine...hee..hee..


----------



## jokey (Aug 17, 2005)

You could try the Wefixit group on yahoo. They specialize in older vintage machines. 
Good luck


----------



## Bricore (Sep 8, 2007)

jokey said:


> You could try the Wefixit group on yahoo. They specialize in older vintage machines.
> Good luck


Just joined it today and sent a message not long ago..  Thank-you!

I did call Viking and they said it was made from 55-67 but that was all the information they had on it! 

I also found a post on pattern review where a guy was talking about the 3310's and the 33-10. I tryed to leave a question on there but it looks like you have to join and pay a fee just to ask a question (wasn't crazy about that.)

I went down to the Upholstery shop not far from us and showed her some pictures of the machine. She said it's a commercial unit but she had no idea where the knobs go that came with the machine (me neither, I am not even sure they go to this machine..lol..)


----------

